
Ask HN: Why not openai hire using a kaggle competition? - master_yoda_1
Why openai hiring is not so open?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
The obvious answer is they want people to develop new things instead of plug
together existing things.

~~~
master_yoda_1
It does not look like you know what kaggle is? Try to contribute to a kaggle
competition then you would know. By the way once Jeff Hinton himself
participated in a kaggle competition in a team :)

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I am familiar with kaggle, and from my reading of postmortems what I'm seeing
is that winning is a matter of finding the right packages to use in the right
ways.

This is the difference between theory and practice. If you care about
practice, hire from kaggle. If you care about theory (as presumably openai
does), then don't.

~~~
master_yoda_1
TRY TO CONTRIBUTE TO A KAGGLE COMPETITION AND GET IN TOP 10 AND THEN GIVE YOUR
OPINION. OTHERWISE JUST KEEP KALM AND BE HAPPY.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
How many kaggles have you been in, and how well have you performed?

